# Why no SAS in a 9mm flavor?



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Not even the 239 SAS comes in a 9mm version. 

Until I saw the 220 SAS, I thought the SAS only came in .40 cal.

From what I understand, this is all you can get

220 SAS .45ACP
226 SAS .40cal
229 SAS .40cal
239 SAS .40cal

I do not own any handguns yet, but I have already picked out my second handgun...it will be the 239SAS (especially if they make it in a 9mm configuration)...and the current leader for my first handgun is the 226 Crimson Trace.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Darn good choices. I love the 239 9mm, and the 229. Actually, I love Sigs, period. But I'm a big 9mm fan.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Early last year, I had a temporary passing inmterest in Sigs. And I too was sad to learn that there are no 9mm versions of the SAS.

I THOUGHT I read somewhere that they might be coming out w/ a SAS model for 9mms, but I don't remember which model. Someone said something about it from the Shot Show posts that were floating around.

Its just like HK - they only make the colored frames in 40 cal and 45. No 9mm colored frams...

9mm guys get ripped all the time :nutkick:


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I THOUGHT I read somewhere that they might be coming out w/ a SAS model for 9mms, but I don't remember which model.


Yeah, I read on a Sig forum (I think) that somone mentioned a 9mm 239SAS...I am not a member of that forum, so I did not ask him for more details.

I really like the "de-spurring" and removal of jaggedness that you get from the SAS guns. They look REALLY good, and despite the fact that there is no accessory rail...I would still get one...but I may prefer to get a 9mm in the 239 size...


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

from what I have read they are producing a very small number of p239 9mm SAS's. I have heard from two different people that they will be producing all SAS's in 9mm soon. Not too sure about that though.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

ruckus3008 said:


> from what I have read they are producing a very small number of p239 9mm SAS's. I have heard from two different people that they will be producing all SAS's in 9mm soon. Not too sure about that though.


That makes sense to me...smaller gun...smaller bullets...larger magazine capacity.

I can see the 220, 226, and 229 being .40 cal or higher, but that 239 in a SAS configuration should come in a 9mm flavor!


----------

